# Epson WF 1100 Just purchased, what a bargain



## designali (Jul 30, 2010)

I just purchased a Epson wf 1100 from office depot and got a great deal buying the display for $105 with a 2 year ext warranty. I always wanted this printer for large photography prints but have recently started doing vinyl lettering and vinyl t shirts. I haven't installed any inks yet and I am waiting because I am trying to decide if I want to venture into sublimation. It would cost a good chunk of change to buy the inks, although I heard I could buy inks from china cheaper. Does anyone have any advice? Should I make the jump into sublimation? Is it worth it? Thanks all.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The sublimation would be something you have to decide. Yes ink from china are much cheaper but usually no ICC profile provided so you would have to have your own made and make sure supplier dosnt switch on you. You can install factory ink and change later. Just have to do several cleanings. I would not switch back and forth. Sub for 100 polyester shirts and tons of other promotional type items. You can 50/50 shirts and there is a paper for 100% cotton but print don't fair well on either of these shirts.


----------



## designali (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought I wouldn't be able to use the ink that came with the machine, then switch to sublimation ink. I wanted to do coffee mugs and t-shirts. Thanks.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

if you were to buy a sawgrass set up they have you setup with the factory cartridges then switch....this ensures proper function of the printer before switching inks. epson printers dont have much ink in the head like HP or others so if you clean twice you will be ok

coffee mugs and look into sandstone coasters I sell more coasters than mugs


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

designali said:


> I thought I wouldn't be able to use the ink that came with the machine, then switch to sublimation ink. I wanted to do coffee mugs and t-shirts. Thanks.


You can use sub inks with that printer, I have a WF1100. The other poster is suggesting not to switch _back and forth_.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

You can buy inks in from China, but have to wait for them to arrive. Also, you don't always know that the second set you buy will actually be the same ink as the first. If you do go this route, then go for an ink brand, rather than generic to give you a bit of reassurance, or find someone more local to you that has already done the hard work and imported, and buy off them.


----------



## designali (Jul 30, 2010)

OK so just to make sure I understand. I bought the display model printer and I just want to set it up to make sure everything works. I can put the cartridges in that came with the printer to start and if I want to switch to sublimation later I can by just running a couple of cleanings. Thanks everyone for you help.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Yes. If you were to buy a sawgrass setup they have you install the factory cartridges run the setup then change. I had a 2 year old epson 1400 before changing to sublimation. When you have sublimation ink in you need to print often and do cleanings. This is very important. You will see a lot of threads with people having clogged heads. I have a set of refillable cartridges I put hot water in and flush the head by doing cleanings. I added a waste ink tank. Look at my other post I posted yesterday with links for adding a tank and cleaning head.


----------



## balata (Jan 16, 2012)

I suggest the china inks. These guys (Sinoinks'Dye Sublimation Inks) are major ink manufacturers. Just get a set of refillable cartridges, put in this ink and experiment. I know there's always a big discussion about ICC profiles, but I found at most I had to make a few contrast/saturation adjustments to turn out really great stuff. I have some examples in the "show your stuff" section where you can see how these inks turn out and with NO profile other than standard Epson.


----------



## razzledazzle (Oct 8, 2009)

i just bought a epson 1100. I primarily use it to print positives for screen printing but would like to get into sublimation now.. can I use the sublimation inks to print on ryonet waterproof r-film? sublimation is very new to me, but I thik I am ready to jump in... Looked at the cobra ink cartridges, what do you all think of their inks.. Thanks for any information.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Cobra inks are not sublimation they are pigment for heat transfers. Sublimation ink would be expensive to use for films unless you got cheap sublimation ink but you will have to do some homework to use them.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

RD,

I'd buy a separate printer for sublimation.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with selanac, buy one for each ink. these are the best printers for sub i have seen, great larger format. i have bought 2 just to have as back ups. all the new epsons want you to use more then 4 color carts. good luck uncletee.


----------



## niteingale (Jul 1, 2011)

sben763 said:


> Yes. If you were to buy a sawgrass setup they have you install the factory cartridges run the setup then change. I had a 2 year old epson 1400 before changing to sublimation. When you have sublimation ink in you need to print often and do cleanings. This is very important. You will see a lot of threads with people having clogged heads. I have a set of refillable cartridges I put hot water in and flush the head by doing cleanings. I added a waste ink tank. Look at my other post I posted yesterday with links for adding a tank and cleaning head.


Hi
You seem knowledgeable on the topic of ink choice...the sawgrass I saw that coastalbusiness has it, does this work for heat pressing t-shirts? or is the sublimation ink only for coasters, mugs etc ? I used the pigment ink that came with teh printer and it printed great with one exception, once heatpressed, some of the colors changed to a darker color instead of the bright blue color that was there on the paper before heatpressing it.

Loved the way the sawgrass works but would need to know if it's a good route to go for heatpressed shirts )100% cotton). Now starting out, just doing it to help raise funds for a project that will eventually help kids and their families so looking for something that will work when heatpressed, the colro will not change...wanna give quality even though it's only for a fund raiser.

Thanks in advance


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Sawgrass or Sublimation ink uses 100% polyester t-shirts. 

I believe you can buy a Poly Satin solution and apply it to the cotton t-shirts. Some people have said they wash out faster.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't waste your money on those solutions that you spray onto cotton. It washes right off, along with the image. Sublimation ink is too expensive to waste making films with. You can print on shirts, they just have to be 100% polyester.


----------

